# Home depot doesnt carry hilti anymore?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Went to depot the other day and was looking around, saw all the red tools where hilti has always been and looked a little closer and they were all Milwaukee, jackhammers, drills, roto hammers etc.... Asked the tool guy that was prob in gardening a week before and he told me they stopped carrying them cuz they wouldn't agree on a new contract, wow, is it just a local thing or do u guys still have hilti products at your home d?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

never seen hilti here


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

About 6 months ago I went to HD looking for a demo hammer, expecting to end up with a Hilti. They were all gone and I ended up with a Bosch. I think some HD stores still have them but not the one near me.








Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

all gone...they were tossing them out at decent discounts. The hilti bosch equivilant was going for 600 off price.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

We never had Hilti in the stores by me for sale in retail. They used to have them in the rental depts., but they cleared those out and went with Makita about a year and a half ago. I got a TE-505 light chipping gun for a steal.

The new tools are all Bosch, Milwaukee and Makita


----------

